# My 1962 Schwinn Corvette 5 speed



## rideahiggins (Sep 17, 2013)

I picked this up Saturday. Serial number H279226. The paint is decent and the fenders have a few dents. Where does this fit in the 5 speed registry?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice!!   Good score!  Here is mine if you want to see what it looks like with whitewalls.  Dents can be rolled out pretty easy.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 17, 2013)

another 62.8-31-62 date.it looks all original with the exception of the rear fender brace screws.
it's listed on the registry and the former owner is listed as ammo1957.
congrats on a great score.


----------



## vincev (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice score.It must be change hands time.I got the one from bikeriderx this week.Get ahold of GTs58 so he can update the new owner.


----------



## cyberpaull (Sep 17, 2013)

*clean bike*



schwinnbikebobb said:


> Nice!!   Good score!  Here is mine if you want to see what it looks like with whitewalls.  Dents can be rolled out pretty easy.




That is one beautiful bike......wow.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 17, 2013)

Congrats on the new ride. Did you pick it up locally from ammo1957?   

Here are all the 1962 models recorded. 
schwinn-bike-bobb..L151458....11/27/1961....R Green..Small plate........Late 61 frame built for 62 Cleaned up & back to OEM 
krankrate.................L151549...11/27/1961....Black.......Small plate........Another late 1961 frame built up as a 1962 model. 
GTs58......................L151554...11/27/1961....R. Blue.....Small plate........Original paint. Small slotted alloy pie plate
hotvw......................L151628...11/27/1961....R. Blue.....Unknown..........Project bike. Ebay seller: 1990fordbronco Location Hammond IN. 
Uncle Krustys..........L152015...11/27/1962....Black........Unknown..........Frameset with guard In Santa Rosa  
Pedalin Past............L152117...11/27/1961....Black........Unknown..........Getting washed up for the party
popmachines...........L152142...11/27/1961....R. Green..Small solid.........Originated in Avondale AZ.
mcwildz06...............L152228...11/27/1961....Black.......Small plate........Late 61 frame but built in 1962 as a 1962 model.
cat17106u9s..........L152448...11/27/1961....R.Red......Large plate.......Set up W/Crusier 5 wheelsets. Custom modified. 
R69Sman.................A228147...01/24/1962....Black.......Unknown...........A near complete project worthy of a restoration
jrcfiny......................A228259...01/24/1962....R. Red.....Small solid........All original drivetrain componets
krate007.................A228506...01/24/1962....Black.......Small plate........Very nice original. Second owner. Origin Louisville KY
MIKE-101ST.............A228773...01/24/1962....R. Blue....Unknown..........Converted to a one speed. Origin Elmhurst, IL.
buick........................D215979...04/04/1962....R. Red....Small plate........Undergoing a tear down and clean up.
In Iowa....................D216062...04/04/1962....Black......Small Solid........Currently for sale. Iowa Craigs.
GTs58......................D216608...04/04/1962....R. Red....Small plate........Almost complete survivor from NY.  
bill9872  .................D216626...04/04/1962....R. Blue....Small plate........Slotted pie plate. Prev. owners: H. Hiker, lanny8232
MIKE-101ST.............D216631...04/04/1962....Black......Unknown..........Frame & fork, Seller: bobbysue001 Grosport, IN.
MIKE-101ST.............D216671...04/04/1962....R. Blue...Small plate........Waiting for the Bone Doctor to put her back together
kfox44...seller..........D217048...04/04/1962....R. Red....Small plate........Fameset W/rear hub, protector, shifter, fork, guard  
StevieB....................D217123...04/04/1962....Black......Large plate.......Getting cleaned up and reassembled
kfox44..seller...........D217163...04/04/1962....R. Red....Unknown..........Frameset with guard, Sprint derailleur and shifter
Blue Freak...............D217585...04/04/1962....R. Blue....Small plate........Next to the last bike built that day. Very nice survivor
hentown62corvette.H261769...08/23/1962....R. Red....Unknown...........On eBay 05/2012. Seller in Lubbock TX.
popmachines...........H263676...08/24/1962....Black.......Large plate.......schwinn-bike-bobb, Trooper50
Judy Thomas...........H276216...08/30/1962....R. Red.....Small plate........Was for sale in Arlington TX. Slotted protector
schwinn*dewalt......H276385...08/30/1962....R Green..Unknown..........Seller Flowbee32 . Project bike. Now located in Port Charlotte, FL. 
Krateness................H276612...08/30/1962....R. Blue....Small solid........Super yard sale find. 

popmachines...........H276927...08/30/1962....R. Red....Getting changed..Previous owner detfireff
MisterT.....................H279201...08/31/1962....Black......Small slotted....3rd Owner. Mint un-restored original with original documents.
*ammo1957*..............H279226...08/31/1962....R.Green...Small plate......Slotted alloy plate. Orig derailleur
popmachines............H279801...08/31/1962....R. Blue....Large plate......Currently for sale
MIKE-101ST.............H279902...08/31/1962.... R. Red....Small plate.......From Grass Valley CA. Small slotted protector
Pat Kane..................H280045...08/31/1962....R. Red....Small solid.......3rd Owner. Sold new @ Bob's Bicycle Nashville TN. Now in Hendersonville
popmachines ..........J211133...09/04/1962....R. Blue.....Small solid.......3nd owner. Greg M. 2nd owner 
island schwinn.........J211220...09/04/1962....R. Red......Small plate.......Traded Wife's wedding band for the bike.  
amsaak....................J211226...09/04/1962....R. Red......Large plate......Sold 3/4/2011 kfox44 seller. Orig. derail.
dahlq........................J211276...09/04/1962....R. Red......Large plate......For sale on eBAy 9-10-13
pedalsnostalgia.......L242478...11/30/1962....Coppertone..Unknown........Possibly the last Corvette 5 speed built. A 1963 model


----------



## eddie bravo (Sep 17, 2013)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Nice!!   Good score!  Here is mine if you want to see what it looks like with whitewalls.  Dents can be rolled out pretty easy.




Love the white walls


----------



## rideahiggins (Sep 18, 2013)

No, didn't get It from ammo1957. It was mine for 4 days, it's sold again.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 18, 2013)

rideahiggins said:


> No, didn't get It from ammo1957. It was mine for 4 days, it's sold again.




Could I get the name of the new owner?  User ID, forum name or? Thanks!


----------



## rlhender (Sep 18, 2013)

rideahiggins said:


> No, didn't get It from ammo1957. It was mine for 4 days, it's sold again.





ammo1957 sold it to someone not on the cabe, he sold it to you and you sold it to someone else... Its a dirty HO

Rick


----------



## vincev (Sep 18, 2013)

Rick,how did you let this one slip through.It was in your area.Just picked it up Sunday.


----------



## rideahiggins (Sep 19, 2013)

rlhender said:


> ammo1957 sold it to someone not on the cabe, he sold it to you and you sold it to someone else... Its a dirty HO
> 
> Rick




Yep, passed around like a bong at a Grateful Dead concert. I picked up a root beer colored Schwinn Cruiser 5 to replace it.


----------

